# Eastern Traildigger 26''



## Tyler Adamson (Sep 4, 2007)

Searched and didn't see much about it. Looking into picking one up just to play around with.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

...annnddddddd????????


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Tyler Adamson said:


> Searched and didn't see much about it. Looking into picking one up just to play around with.


Might keep an eye on the stock rims after each ride. But if you aren't going to ride the crap out of it, it should work just fine. If you do decide to ride it harder, you can always upgrade. How important is a suspension fork to you?


----------



## Tyler Adamson (Sep 4, 2007)

JGill said:


> Might keep an eye on the stock rims after each ride. But if you aren't going to ride the crap out of it, it should work just fine. If you do decide to ride it harder, you can always upgrade. How important is a suspension fork to you?


A suspension fork is not important to me at all. I'm just looking for something to get my feet wet on, as I progress into the sport I'll probably jump on a Nightrain or something similar in the Eastern family. As of now I just don't have the funds to buy an $1100.00 dollar bike.

Also thanks for the tip on the wheels.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

No problem, I was in the same boat a little over a month ago... Everything else looks solid on the Traildigger though. I looked at the blue and white one myself a few months back. The rigid fork will keep the weight down a little too.


----------



## spencerortego16 (Sep 25, 2008)

how much is the 26" eastern trail digger by the way?
i have been riding the 26" dk xenia and it is unbelievable and its at a good price as well. it is a good entry level dirt jumper/urban assult bike. the only thing that is not good on the bike is the bomber fork. it weighs 5.8 lbs just by itself


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

My LBS has one. Haven't had a chance to test ride it yet, but it looks pretty solid. Micro drive, eastern cranks, etc. Nice pedals, crank bros 50 50's. I'll test ride it, get some pictures, and get back to you guys.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Tyler Adamson said:


> Searched and didn't see much about it. Looking into picking one up just to play around with.


Wait, what? You posted this in an earlier thread:



Tyler Adamson said:


> I've got a 26'' Traildigger and I must say that I hate riding it. The geometry sucks and I'm always hitting my foot/leg on the front tire while riding around. Like its been mentioned it wasn't real expensive so I'm not really pissed just a little annoyed.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445938

I still would recommend the Volume Sledgehammer or the DK.


----------



## jkid82592 (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^lol^^^ thats too funny. 
look into the stp, you can get it for fairly cheap used.


----------



## bmxskilz (Oct 31, 2009)

the price for the 2010 is $430 and another $20 for shipping if u buy direct.


----------



## Tyler Adamson (Sep 4, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Wait, what? You posted this in an earlier thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445938
> 
> I still would recommend the Volume Sledgehammer or the DK.


Since this got brought back up I'll clarify that those posts we're a month apart. First post was 07-05-08 and shortly after I bought the bike to try it out an then posted in the other thread about it on 08-28-08. Not that it really matters though.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Long post sorry,*



bmxskilz said:


> the price for the 2010 is $430 and another $20 for shipping if u buy direct.


Any idea what the price is going to be on the 2010 T-bird? And does anybody have one of these T-birds? Thoughts? Funny I'm just starting to get back into the whole park thing because I just started bringing my 6yr old son there. (Yes I am a VERY proud Father but you guys can not belive how insanely good this kid is) He has been hitting the woods with me since he was 4 and he does really good..I took him to the skate park down the St. here in my home town and after just ONE WEEK he is dropping in the half pipe and just killling it on everything else..He sure can draw a crowd when he's there...Anyway I'm all 29er these days and my 29er hardtail has a 5in fork which is to much for me, also the frame is Alu. and I don't like Alu. for a park bike (cromo). Some young kid turned me onto these Eastern bikes as I've never heard of them,(young as in 16,I'm 42) and in looking on their web-site I came across the 16" Traildigger for my son and was like WOW sweet,(he now rides a 16" 07 Haro) but than I came across this 2010 18" Traildigger and all but sh!t myself..WOW what a sick sick bike PERIOD let alone for a 6yr old..I was going to buy him a new 16' but the whole 18" is a perfect idea (does anybody else agree?) he has a 20" Fully that's a tad big for him in the woods...I call a local Eastern dealer for a price on this new 18" TD but he couldn't tell me the price..anybody have an idea on about how much this bike is? Not that it really matters (so not rich, but for my boy you just gotta make it happen. ) OK sorry for the off track ramble, thanks for your time and for any help with my questions...I plan to post up pictures of my son in the park soon..Thanks again so very much.......CF.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Any idea what the price is going to be on the 2010 T-bird? And does anybody have one of these T-birds? Thoughts? Funny I'm just starting to get back into the whole park thing because I just started bringing my 6yr old son there. (Yes I am a VERY proud Father but you guys can not belive how insanely good this kid is) He has been hitting the woods with me since he was 4 and he does really good..I took him to the skate park down the St. here in my home town and after just ONE WEEK he is dropping in the half pipe and just killling it on everything else..He sure can draw a crowd when he's there...Anyway I'm all 29er these days and my 29er hardtail has a 5in fork which is to much for me, also the frame is Alu. and I don't like Alu. for a park bike (cromo). Some young kid turned me onto these Eastern bikes as I've never heard of them,(young as in 16,I'm 42) and in looking on their web-site I came across the 16" Traildigger for my son and was like WOW sweet,(he now rides a 16" 07 Haro) but than I came across this 2010 18" Traildigger and all but sh!t myself..WOW what a sick sick bike PERIOD let alone for a 6yr old..I was going to buy him a new 16' but the whole 18" is a perfect idea (does anybody else agree?) he has a 20" Fully that's a tad big for him in the woods...I call a local Eastern dealer for a price on this new 18" TD but he couldn't tell me the price..anybody have an idea on about how much this bike is? Not that it really matters (so not rich, but for my boy you just gotta make it happen. ) OK sorry for the off track ramble, thanks for your time and for any help with my questions...I plan to post up pictures of my son in the park soon..Thanks again so very much.......CF.


i question whether some of those 16" and 18" park bikes are too heavy for little kids.

whereas race bikes really are suited for their size and strength. 
... a *mini* has 20" wheels, is sized for a 5-7 yr old and is *14.1 pounds*.

even though it doesn't have pegs etc. he's gonna learn to fly around the park way better on a small light bike with a stable wheelbase. those little 10" and 12" wheel bikes look terrible for little kids, they are so unstable...

i remember pro Chase Hawk riding 9th street on a mini when he was a grom and you see where he is today. hah !


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Got your PM thank you.......*



cmc4130 said:


> i question whether some of those 16" and 18" park bikes are too heavy for little kids.
> 
> whereas race bikes really are suited for their size and strength.
> ... a *mini* has 20" wheels, is sized for a 5-7 yr old and is *14.1 pounds*.
> ...


 Thanks for your help...............CF.


----------

